# Journals



## doulosChristou (Mar 18, 2005)

I am curious what theological periodicals or magazines you guys read. What would be your top 3 recommended subscriptions?


----------



## Philip A (Mar 18, 2005)

Reformed Baptist Theological Review


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> Reformed Baptist Theological Review



Are they still in business? The latest issue is at least two months late.

CT


----------



## daveb (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.modernreformation.org/


----------



## Philip A (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Philip A_
> ...



Yes. Pastor Barcellos was out for almost that long for medical reasons, but is now back in the saddle. I got mine about two weeks ago. Of course, it helps that I'm only an hour and a half north of him, I am usually the first one to ping him to let him know that they have begun to arrive.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 18, 2005)

Modern Reformation


----------



## pastorway (Mar 18, 2005)

I get the RBTS, also The Criswell Theological Review from my alma mater. I am interested in the one from the Master's Seminary (John MacArthur). Does RTS or WTS have one??

*One note about the Reformed Baptist Theological Review....*

I was missing mine too, and did not realise that you have to sign up again! Yes, this is the second year and you have to renew your subscription to get the newest edition!

I signed up for year one and thought once I subscribed that was it and I would just keep getting them (perhaps with a bill for each year) but you do have to renew your subscription!!

Phillip


----------



## Philip A (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone around here get the Westminster Theological Journal? I am about ready to subscribe, unless I hear anything against it....


Good topic Gregory, I am glad you posted it!

[Edited on 3-19-2005 by Philip A]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2005)

RBTR here also. I use to get the Reformation and Revival Journal but stopped a few years ago.

Use to get Reformation Today and Banner of Truth. Have many old issues.

[Edited on 3-21-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 18, 2005)

I will occasionally browse _Fides et Historia_.
My church used to carry _Banner of Truth_ but don't anymore. Now i just reread the back issues.

I used to read _Christianity Astray_ but got so irritated by their mamby-pampy approach to the Faith and have thereby boycotted everything related to that magazine. 

I did read _Modern Reformation_ last year--usually quite good.


----------



## duke (Mar 21, 2005)

Souther Baptist Theological Journal (excellent)
Reformed Baptist Theological Review (very good)
Reformation Today (edited by Erroll Hulse and I would actually say it is better than BOT mag)
Reformed Theological Journal (published once a year by the Reformed Theological College in Belfast)

The Briefing (Matthias Media - my favourite monthly mag)
Journal of Biblical Counseling (Excellent - rubber hits the road stuff)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2005)

RP Witness

Presbyterian Reformed Magazine


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 23, 2005)

New Horizons (the OPC magizine)
The Outlook ( a more Dutch theological magazine)
Table Talk


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 24, 2005)

Galaxie Software has ALL the periodicals on CD for $99.
So, I own all the periodicals, from Westminster or the JETS to Biblitheca Sacra, etc. from, like 1930 until now. It was WELL worth it.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 24, 2005)

Modern Reformation
Table Talk


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2005)

Presbyterian Heritage

Looks good!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Galaxie Software has ALL the periodicals on CD for $99.
> So, I own all the periodicals, from Westminster or the JETS to Biblitheca Sacra, etc. from, like 1930 until now. It was WELL worth it.



Concur 100%! to have the WTJ for over 70 years, searchable is phenomenal! I wish they would work on copies of old Princeton's journal, the Presbyterion, etc... 

Also, Philosophia Reformata from the Free University of Amsterdam is nice. Originally editted by Van Til, Stoker, Dooyeweerd, and Vollenhoven it is a neo-calvinistic philosophical journal - now definitely cosmonomic but still challenging.

Chalcedon Report - not really a journal per se but good bathroom reading! (No wiping comments please)


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 13, 2005)

Even a premillennial Baptist like Phil Johnson had to admit that the writing and analyses at Chalcedon were *superb*. With oppenents like that, who needs friends?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't forget to add _The Confessional Presbyterian_ to your holdings! Thanks to those PB'rs who've already done so. Much appreciated. Being very well received so far and looks like we will can proceed with work on a 2006 issue! Check out http://www.cpjournal.com There is some unique research on the Westminster Confession and Catechisms (MSS and printed texts), and other fine material on Worship and N. T. Wright as well as some extensive work on Samuel Miller's writings and other topics.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 13, 2005)

The Confessional Presbyterian

byFaith, the new bi-monthly magazine of the PCA, with January/February 2005 being the first issue


----------



## Presbyrino (Jul 13, 2005)

Confessional Presbyterian
Table Talk
New Horizons, monthly magazine of the OPC


----------



## Casey (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duke_
> Journal of Biblical Counseling (Excellent - rubber hits the road stuff)


I was just paging through a couple issues of this today at my school library . . I think I want to subscribe to this one.


----------



## Casey (May 6, 2006)

*Mid-America Journal of Theology* 

*Westminster Theological Journal* (My wife got me a pile of really old issues of this Journal for my birthday . . talk about a wonderful wife!)


----------



## beej6 (May 6, 2006)

_Modern Reformation_ (monthly)
_Christian Renewal_ (every two weeks)
_Journal of Modern Ministry_ (three times a year)
_Confessional Presbyterian_ (yearly, wish it were more... but then we'd never see Chris Coldwell)
_World_ (newsweekly)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 6, 2006)

That's fer sure. And my pastor just opined that he thought CPJ was taking too much time away from another project, a critical text of the Westminster Standards--doing one up on the old Carruthers WCF edition but on the WSC and WLC as well.



> _Originally posted by beej6_
> _Modern Reformation_ (monthly)
> _Christian Renewal_ (every two weeks)
> _Journal of Modern Ministry_ (three times a year)
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Presbyterian Heritage
> 
> Looks good!



The Spring 2006 issue is now available.


----------



## gregbed (Jun 7, 2006)

First Things - ssshh, don't tell anyone.

I second the good Rev. Dr. on The Theological Journal from Galaxie Software. It is incredible what you get and what you can do. You can search by author, word, phrase, bible text. You can save articles under 'Favorites' folders like you do websites on IE. If you have ESV on CD (which you get for free with hard copy) you should be able to read cited passages in the journal article just by placing your cursor over the citation.
Some of the Journals are clunkers. But even those are good for laughs, like this gem from The Master's Seminary:
"A resurgence of posttribulational thought after 1952 challenged pretribulationism with the writings of George Ladd (1911"“1982), J. Barton Payne (1922"“1979), and Robert Gundry (1932-). These challenges have prompted excellent responses which have added credibility to the pretribulational rapture. In the past decade have come new important works supporting prerribulationism, including those by Paul Benware, Mal Couch, Larry Crutchfield, Timothy Demy, Paul Feinberg, Arnold Fruchtenbaum, Grant Jeffrey, Thomas Ice, Paul S. Karleen, Renald Showers, and Robert Thomas."
The Master's Seminary, Master's Seminary Journal Volume 13, vnp.13.2.165-13.2.166 (The Master's Seminary, 2002; 2005).

Grant Jeffrey adding credibility to pretribulationism?? 
(hold on let me catch my breath) and this is after he published his Bible Code books.


----------

